# Urgent please help! Looking for a home for my Corgi for 6 months



## sharonlyu (8 mo ago)

Hello! My name is Sharon and my little baby Raffle is a medium-sized Corgi who is about to turn 2 years old in July. The unfortunate situation for us is that I am moving to Australia, and it only came to my knowledge a few days ago that importing a dog into Australia now has a queue of over 6 months! We had to do the blood test right away to get him prepared for the shipment. However, I really need to leave in July to start school, and Raffle unfortunately needs to be shipped in Dec or Jan 2023. Thus I am looking for a home for him for 6 months (I know it's a long time and I feel aweful too  I've got no choice...), I can totally pay!!! We can discuss about the prices. It's better if you already have dogs in your home so that it's easier to add a family member and that Raffle can feel at home too. The travel company will pick him up when he is ready for shipment after about 6 months. Thanks very much!!!


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Have you contacted your local boarding kennels and vets? They may be able to recommend someone who can take him in.

For example, my Mom boarded cats for years by word of mouth. She had several cats who lived with her for long periods of time on a "temporary" basis. Three cats lived with her for 2 years while their family did missionary work in Africa. Other two cats lived with her for 10+ years due to the owner's hospitalization - he kept hoping he would be able to go home with them, but he never did. She took in cats for families who lost their homes due to wildfires, etc - for as long as they needed. These longterm boarders became part of her household. The local dog boarding facility and local vets recommended her to their clients for these longterm needs as they really couldn't provide the one on one care they needed for such lengthy stays.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Though I'm sure most members here are upstanding people...I would absolutely not use this forum or any other internet site as a place to solicit temporary foster homes for your dog. It simply is not safe. You don't know who any of us are and can't verify a thing about us.

Boarding kennels, family, friends, vets, animals shelters, rescues, etc. are a much safer way to find a temporary foster home.


----------



## Sparkles2022 (10 mo ago)

Maybe Raffles’ breeder would help or know someone who would & was trustworthy.


----------



## sharonlyu (8 mo ago)

Toedtoes said:


> Have you contacted your local boarding kennels and vets? They may be able to recommend someone who can take him in.
> 
> For example, my Mom boarded cats for years by word of mouth. She had several cats who lived with her for long periods of time on a "temporary" basis. Three cats lived with her for 2 years while their family did missionary work in Africa. Other two cats lived with her for 10+ years due to the owner's hospitalization - he kept hoping he would be able to go home with them, but he never did. She took in cats for families who lost their homes due to wildfires, etc - for as long as they needed. These longterm boarders became part of her household. The local dog boarding facility and local vets recommended her to their clients for these longterm needs as they really couldn't provide the one on one care they needed for such lengthy stays.


Thank you for your recommendations! I will definitely check out with my vet.


----------



## sharonlyu (8 mo ago)

Lillith said:


> Though I'm sure most members here are upstanding people...I would absolutely not use this forum or any other internet site as a place to solicit temporary foster homes for your dog. It simply is not safe. You don't know who any of us are and can't verify a thing about us.
> 
> Boarding kennels, family, friends, vets, animals shelters, rescues, etc. are a much safer way to find a temporary foster home.


I am definitely planning to check the home environment before handling Raffle over, so definitely a local home. Already checked my local shelter and they don't offer the sort of service, so I am just posting ads everywhere...


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

It's actually against forum rules to rehome dogs through this site, even temporarily, but we're here for offering any advice and support we can! As someone who's done an international move with a dog, it's awful and stressful as all getout. Wishing you lots of luck!


----------

